# Does National Treasure look like a dumb movie? Discuss...



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Does National Treasure look like a dumb movie? Discuss...


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Nope, looks like a fun 2 hours.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm looking forward to it as well. I just hope the "treasure" at the end of the hunt is worth the effort and doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I can't wait to see this one as well.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It may be entertaining, but it seems overly fiction silly. I mean searching for a pyramid that's on the one dollar bill with clues on the declaration? wow...


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

BFG said:


> Does National Treasure look like a dumb movie? Discuss...


Yes. It looks stupid. Beyond stupid, actually. I'm definitely not putting down $9.50 a pop to see it in a theater. I'll wait for the reviews to decide whether to even add it to my Netflix queue.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

From what I am told, Dan Brown (_The DaVinci Code_) is writing a new novel involving American Freemasonry. Disney went to him to get the rights to the movie, but because he didn't want a movie made before the book was published he declined. So the movei producers got other writers to essentially "knock off" the same theme. I am waiting to see how it portrays American Freemasonry.

Interesting sidenote is tha both Walt and Roy Disney were active Freemasons (and Shriners).


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

BFG said:



> It may be entertaining, but it seems overly fiction silly. I mean searching for a pyramid that's on the one dollar bill with clues on the declaration? wow...


Yeah, especially since we moved it to a better location while Brother Teddy Roosevelt was in the White House.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I think it looks like fun. I am sure, since it is a Disney movie, that there are those out there that will pick apart every detail, and tell us how unrealistic it is (then they will pop in their Lord of the Rings DVD, ironic huh?) But I don't take these movies too seriously, I suspend belief for a few hours and enjoy the ride. I am a huge Nick Cage fan too, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

If you hated Independence Day and The Day After Tomorrow because of major plot holes you will probably hate this. If you are able to suspend disbelief and just go along for the ride, you'll probably love it.

I consider myself part of the latter group and am looking forward to it.

I'm hoping it is Pirates of the Caribbean good, and not Pearl Harbor bad as far as Bruckheimer films go.......


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I am hoping it is more of an Indiana Jones type movie.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> If you hated Independence Day and The Day After Tomorrow because of major plot holes you will probably hate this. If you are able to suspend disbelief and just go along for the ride, you'll probably love it.
> 
> I consider myself part of the latter group and am looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm hoping it is Pirates of the Caribbean good, and not Pearl Harbor bad as far as Bruckheimer films go.......


I agree, I loved Day After Tomorrow and Independence Day despite the plot holes.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Do you mean we didn't bea the aliens?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Suspending _disbelief_ is one thing, suspending one's intellect and screen of logic is another matter altogether.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I liked Day after Tommorrow (realistic sounding pseudo-science, although obviously politically motivated) and was only mildly annoyed at the solution of Independence day (super advanced mind-reading aliens, but perfectly hackable computer system). 

The whole Armaggedon thing however pushed me a bit far, especially when they are docking on the *outer* edge of a spinning space station.

I too am hoping National Treasure is more of an Indiana Jones type of action film. Unfortunately it likely will be more along the lines of Tomb Raider.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

first off, it's a jerry bruckheimer film, so don't expect high art-just lotsa slam bang and running about-don't worry about the mcguffin because it's not essentiasl really in this producer's filmography....lol...personally, i generally get a kick out of his films in the same way that once a year i may indulge in some cotton candy...


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Jack, again, is on track. Bruckheimer is at the top of his game when he does "escapism" that has a degree of believability. Personally, I like a flix that combines romance, action, plot lines and actors at the top of their game. Am I asking for too much?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, I LIKED Armageddon. Especially every time Buscemi opened his mouth. Great music, prelaunch speech by the Prez just as chill inducing as the one Pullman gave in Independence Day.

Sometimes I'm in the mood for an "intelligent" film. Other times I just like a Theme Park ride. Sometimes I can get both in the same picture (The Incredibles). 

Sometimes movies that are supposed to be great are just BORING. (Cue just about every best picture over the last ten years except Return of the King or Titanic)

I have a phrase I use with my wife when I see when of these films.... (apologies to Miller Lite)

"Taste's Great. Less Filling!"


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks pretty bad to me. I predict it will come in at number 3 on its opening weekend.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

It has Nick Cage in it! It has to suck!


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Mike123abc said:


> I am hoping it is more of an Indiana Jones type movie.


Saw it tonight & it is very Indiana Jones like. A good "race toward the prize" film w/ good comedic payoffs & a very imaginative plot. A Nicholas Cage movie I could enjoy for a change. My whole family thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I saw it tonight. For the pure "enjoyability" factor, I rate it very high. It was a fun movie with good plot twists and well paced. 

For the "plausibility" factor, I also rate it relatively high compared to what I thought it would be. 

Definitely worth the money (especially since it was a bit cheaper since I saw a matinee)


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Much as I hate to agree with SAEMike  We saw it yesterday, and it was pretty much exactly what I expected. Not a disappointment at all.
I liked how the FBI sent in 'the Wolf"


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Spoiler



I know its just a movie, but it does incorporate some history in it as well.

Just curious, but I found this note on a different website:

"What time is it on the Independence Hall clock on the back of the $100 bill? Though it would be difficult to tell without a magnifying glass, the hands of the clock in the steeple of Independence Hall are set at approximately 4:10"

This is different from the time featured in the movie. Anybody know if the time has changed on the new bill from old ones? And for that matter, is the time significant in any way and was chosen for a reason for our money? Obviously the $100 bill featuring Independence Hall wasn't around till this century (1929 I believe), so if the time wasn't significant it represents a plot hole


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Excellent question Danny. I'm curious about that now too!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I saw the movie and loved it. Quite a good romp


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

More Spoiler Discussion:



Spoiler



Since this is a satellite forum, most of us realize that the shadows cast at a specific time each day by a pole or object will appear at different spots depending on where the sun is in solar transit...



Just my 2 cents - but I really enjoyed the movie!

Jim


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Excellent point compubit. Of course the object they were looking for wasn't all that hidden, so perhaps a broad variance wouldn't matter so long as the general direction was pointed out.

I definately enjoyed the movie, flaws and all.


----------

